# Sources for Free / Inexpensive Blocks for Game Calls



## Steve in VA (Jul 21, 2018)

Does anyone have suggestions for a good source of free or relatively inexpensive blocks in roughly 1.5" x 1.5" x 6" range? 

I'm just getting into making game calls and looks at the usual online sources, but was a bit shocked at the cost of these, especially once you factor in the shipping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 21, 2018)

Local craigslist

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 21, 2018)

If you have the ability to cut your own, plenty of free wood around, doubt if you will find pre-cut blanks for free though....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 21, 2018)

Local saw mills may have a few scraps they've cast off, but you're going to have to saw them up.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CWS (Jul 22, 2018)

I will be in Bristol for the NASCAR race in August. I could bring some along if you are close.
Curt

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## DKMD (Jul 22, 2018)

In addition, tree trimmers, cabinet shops, door makers, and furniture makers all will have waste material.

If you’re just practicing, poplar and maple can be found at big box stores. Lumber yards often have 8/4 stock as well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## lonewolf (Jul 22, 2018)

Steve , what part of va are you in? I have plenty that would fit your need

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Patrude (Jul 22, 2018)

As said already, cabinet and furniture shops have scraps. An often overlooked source is pallet wood. Especially pallets from other countries. When all else fails take a walk in the woods , look for downed timber


----------



## lonewolf (Jul 25, 2018)

I was offering free dry wood but I guess even to respond is too much effort.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jul 25, 2018)

lonewolf said:


> I was offering free dry wood but I guess even to respond is too much effort.



Perhaps the original poster has not been online this week and read about your Generous offer yet!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks for all of the fantastic suggestions everyone, and I appreciate the generous offers! Fantastic site and members on here!!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 27, 2018)

Steve in VA said:


> Thanks for all of the fantastic suggestions everyone, and I appreciate the generous offers! Fantastic site and members on here!!


Ok, now are you going to take Martin's offer for wood? .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks Jerry! I did send him and one or two others private messages. I wasn't sure of the protocol on the site in regards to responding to individuals since I'm new here. Just wanted to be respectful to both them as individuals and the membership as a whole. 

I've now got a set of chisels, a 1/2 Nova drill chuck, and a mandrel. Hope to be turning some by this evening!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 27, 2018)

Steve in VA said:


> Thanks Jerry! I did send him and one or two others private messages. I wasn't sure of the protocol on the site in regards to responding to individuals since I'm new here. Just wanted to be respectful to both them as individuals and the membership as a whole.
> 
> I've now got a set of chisels, a 1/2 Nova drill chuck, and a mandrel. Hope to be turning some by this evening!



Steve, if you have any questions, just ask. Feel free to reach out to me or one of the other Mods, we're happy to help. Tony


----------



## CWS (Jul 27, 2018)

Tony said:


> Steve, if you have any questions, just ask. Feel free to reach out to me or one of the other Mods, we're happy to help. Tony


Maybe should ask the other Mods. All @Tony has is short answers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 27, 2018)

CWS said:


> Maybe should ask the other Mods. All @Tony has is short answers.



Curt, I'm about to borrow Clyde from the other !!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

